# Omega Seamaster Deville 18 CT Gold Watch stolen



## RJF (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had stolen this automatic gents watch Case No 165/6-500. Movement No CAL 552 . Serial No 22613525.

Can anyone help please??

RJF


----------

